# Blue Spotted MVB Bulb



## parapara (Apr 27, 2015)

I was shopping for MVB Bulbs on Amazon and came across a brand called "Blue Spotted": http://www.amazon.com/Blue-Spotted-Mercury-Vapor-Lamp/dp/B00PQ1HF8S


Have any of you ever heard of or used this brand?


----------



## marydd (Apr 28, 2015)

Never heard of it. I use megaray bulbs and they are the best on the market!


----------



## parapara (Apr 29, 2015)

I tried Megaray a couple years ago. I paid for the bulbs and then nothing for 3 weeks, despite numerous requests for updates. Finally after 3 weeks of silence, I got 3 weeks of "we hope to ship soon." When I finally got the bulbs, more than a month after the order, one blew out in 2 weeks. One of the worst customer service experiences I ever had.


----------

